# David Bahnsen plays "NAME THAT HERETIC"



## Solo Christo (Dec 3, 2005)

*David Bahnsen plays \"NAME THAT HERETIC\"*

Check this out.

[Edited on 12-3-2005 by Solo Christo]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 3, 2005)

Mike,
It is easy to do what Bahnsen did here. I could accomplish this with any Christian. I am not saying at all that Bahnsen took Calvin et. al. intentionally out of context, mind you. It was just Bahnsens way of making a valid point. Looking at one aspect of anyone's theology could _look_ abberant.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry old news. Same pitful attempt at doing theology.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Sorry old news. Same pitful attempt at doing theology.


----------



## pduggan (Dec 6, 2005)

Yes. 

I've burned all my Jonathan Edwards after I read that quote.


----------



## Solo Christo (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pduggan_
> Yes.
> 
> I've burned all my Jonathan Edwards after I read that quote.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 11, 2005)

Was it David's intention to point out that anyone can be read as a heretic taken out of context, or was it his intention to point out that the AAPC/FV/NPP goons are orthodox because these guys he just quoted agree with them?


----------



## BrianBowman (Dec 11, 2005)

... um, not sure, but you guys could all do the ethical thing (as in Matthew 18:15) and contact David personally if you have questions about his article.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Sorry old news. Same pitful attempt at doing theology.



I agree.

I should also point out that I see the same methodology employed on this site by (some of those folks) who vigorously seek to defend presumptive regeneration.


----------



## BrianBowman (Dec 11, 2005)

David Bahnsen's personal statement on Justification, etc.

http://www.dlbthoughts.com/Articles.aspx?IDCol=100


----------

